# Hank is a WINNER!



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I am so stinkin' excited I have to share. Our first ever show and my 4 month old Miniature LaMancha buck Snowdale Acres Hank took not only Champion Junior Buck with 6 in his class but finished the day with Grand Champion Buck (winning over 4 senior bucks) at the TMGR Mini Mania show held in Lakeside Ca. I'm so happy and proud of my little guy!!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute little guy, congratulations!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Handsome guy!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good job - he looks like he has personality plus too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...wow. I am drooling. He is so level, even without being squatted down. And I love his little smug smile. ;-) Congratulations!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you! I'm still blown away by his GCH win.... He is a sweetie and fun. I really feel like I hit the jackpot with him. Here is one I snapped of him while he was tied.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, what a cutie! We can see why he won! Shine, form and attitude! You should soooo nominate him for Pet of the Day!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, he is very handsome! Oh I wish you were closer, I could dream of pairing him with my MM girl. :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a ham..love him!! congrats!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, congratulations are definitely in order for you and him!! Always nice to have a surprise win like that!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am totally hooked! I got my first mini mancha doe so I could have healthy milk. Now I'm planning shows and improvements to my herd. I just love these little goats. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

Love him!!


----------

